# Evening fun at the big pond.



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

You guys bummed out that all the rivers are blown out, Strawberry has been kind of slow and Willard has downright sucked lately? Well, maybe you could do something other than clicking on the "when is it going to start" thread on the big game forum and go fishing. Might I suggest Utah lake? The white bass have been on fire but have recently slowed some and there are plenty of other fish to catch. My son and I had a 5 species evening last night. White bass, bluegills, crappie, mud cats, and several of these bad boyz.


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

Us trout fisherman wouldn't know the first thing about how to go about catching those muddy water fish. Would love to take my son and try though, so I'll see what I can figure out. Well done!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I heard they were catching a lot, thinking of going this weekend since it's like 3 minutes from my front door. Was that by the Jordan river outlet from the lake? What were you using for bait?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> I heard they were catching a lot, thinking of going this weekend since it's like 3 minutes from my front door. Was that by the Jordan river outlet from the lake? What were you using for bait?


It was in the Provo river inlet area. We were either using a worm under a bobber or jigs tipped with worm. They were hitting both. You don't have to cast very far right now.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

We went back the other day and they're still going. We spent as much time playing Pokemon go as fishing, but had plenty of fishin fun too.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

The last fish is a brute! I need to get down there this week and check a few off the list. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

He looks awfully pale...egad. How many eyes did he have? ;-);-)


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> He looks awfully pale...egad. How many eyes did he have? ;-);-)


3, don't be silly. :roll: ;-) It was a big female, full of eggs. They tend to be more pale than the males, especially this time of year. We released her, so you can catch her yourself if so inclined.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Utah Lake is a good time. We've been fishing Lindon a lot. We've been catching 4 species with cut bait(either carp meat or white bass). Big Kitties, white bass, bullheads, and some decent walleye. The cats have been pretty solid sized. 20-24 inches and 4-5 lbs has been pretty standard. We've pulled in a few hefty females that were over 8 lbs too. 

Also, people seem to be scared about eating fish from Utah Lake. The Cats and Walleyes are really good eating. Follow the consumption advisories and no problems.


----------

